# FK1000p after five months..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well, i applied two coats of FK1000p to the wheels on my fiesta thread here. through the harsh winter they have received the occasional wash when weather has allowed. all ive used on them is soapy water (wax free shampoo), an envy detailing brush on the fronts and a large 'wheel wooly' on the insides. after all the harsh weather and five months, they are still beading (although not too strong), yet clean up mint - baring the odd tar spot, with minimal effort in minutes;




























a highly reccomended wheel sealant from me :thumb:

kev


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks good mate cant wait to try it!! Would another coat give it better longevity?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

it might do Dave, tbh it was more to make sure i had'nt missed any parts with the first layer. should've done one layer on one wheel and two on the other to compare


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just topped mine up yesterday...:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

+ 1 for the FK1000p on wheels. Nice little review Kev :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Look good Kev :thumb: need to get some on mine after a polish 

Think the poorboy's put on a while ago has long gone - and there's some really stubborn dirt on the nearside front. Bilberry 1:5 proof certainly.

Best to take them off for a deep clean? 

A neighbour's just got a ZS, trying to work out of they've got a custom colour or just really shiny wheels! :doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

McClane said:


> Look good Kev :thumb: need to get some on mine after a polish
> 
> Think the poorboy's put on a while ago has long gone - and there's some really stubborn dirt on the nearside front. Bilberry 1:5 proof certainly.
> 
> ...


i would tbh, will be taking mine off when i prep the car for the summer


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Very nice Kev!:thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

fk1000p is great on alloys, i've not found nothing that comes close. I've just put two coats on my fiancées car which should last through the summer and i'll look at putting another two coats sept/oct to get me through the winter.

absolute bargain wax the tub will last years if used mainly on the alloys!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

puntohgt77 said:


> fk1000p is great on alloys, i've not found nothing that comes close. I've just put two coats on my fiancées car which should last through the summer and i'll look at putting another two coats sept/oct to get me through the winter.
> 
> absolute bargain wax the tub will last years if used mainly on the alloys!


got to agree there - ive sent samples of it out and lent it to several people and its still around half full iirc


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice post. Interesting to see that using a wheel brush doesn't obviously strip wheel of any type of protectant on it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

natjag said:


> Nice post. Interesting to see that using a wheel brush doesn't obviously strip wheel of any type of protectant on it.


i'd be very suprised if a brush stripped a sealant or wax off tbh...


----------



## Mike03 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am seriously going to have to get hold of some of this stuff, rave reviews everwhere for it! 

thanks for the info/ review

M


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers mike, does indeed have a well deserved rep


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

I put this on my spare sets of alloys yesterday. Lets see how it fares this summer. Thinking it'll be OK:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

*Way too soon?*

Isn't a bit too soon to apply a paste sealant and expect it to last all summer? 
For a proper cure to take place you really need at least 60degF or over 15degC 
ambient temperature. If you're only allowing 20 minutes between coats at this
time of year, I think you can be sure that your layering won't be quite as you
would expect.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ESSO (Jun 24, 2010)

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Just as good on the front wheels Kev?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

amiller said:


> Just as good on the front wheels Kev?


yep, first pic is of a front wheel, second and third pics are of a rear wheel. i don't cover alot of miles, but its still lasted through the snow/ice/salt we had


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

It is great stuff. Had it on my car start of September - End of Feb and it was still beading pretty well considering. Really is great stuff, its my go to winter sealant/wax and I do use it on the alloys over winter like you too :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Wish it had lasted as good on my coilies, been out today to make sure they hadn't seized (I do it every month or so and apply copper slip) but hadnt been able to do it over winter and the finish on them now is horrible, and they had 2 layers added about 5 month back


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sure the copper slip hasn't be rinsed away when you've rinsed the arches out ant?...


----------

